# HI



## kalyan11069 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi i am kalyan i am from india working in singapore from 3 years on s pass along with my wife .


But can i check with you guys . Can i stay in johor bahru . And shuttle daily singapore to johor bahru .
Plz advise me 


kalyan


----------

